

Ask HN: What's Your Favorite Command Line Tip/Trick? - RocknRolla

Can be any CL Editor - bash, ksh, tcsh, zsh<p>For me it's Ctrl-T because I'm forever typing characters backwards. I use Bourne compatible shells so I'm not sure if that'd even work in tcsh???
======
tinman
While navigating source code, I often need to use either "cd dir; ls -la ." or
"less filename". So I wrote a little script called see which checks whether
its a folder or a file and does the appropriate command, easy but useful.

